# Limping goats - hoof scald? HELP!!



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I believe some of my goats are suffering from hoof scald. They are limping around and a couple don't even want to walk. I can tell they have painful hooves. We looked at them. They weren't needing trimmed really bad and they really didn't look bad. However, they continue to limp around and not want to put weight on their hooves. What do you do for hoof scald? Will it go away once the weather dries up more? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Anybody have any advice?


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

This is what I used .. it was in the Hoegger Supply Company Catalog.

Rx for Foot Scald:

1 pint Rubbing Alcohol

2 Tablespoons "343" Terramycin Powder


Mix 2 Tbs. of Terramycin Powder with 1 pint of rubbing alcohol. Pour into a spray bottle and apply liberally to affected area between "toes". This topical treatment may be enhanced by giving a 4cc injection of Biomycin. The alcohol and terramycin solution will change color after a few days..but it's still okay to use.


I did exactly what this says. And it worked. Yes..you have to get on top of the scald..but after you do..if they are in drier conditions..it will clear up. But I have a couple of goats that seem inclined to get it when it gets wet.

Good luck..like I say..this sure got rid of our herds hoof scald problem. Yell if I can help further.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Hoof scald generally will show symptoms like redness and sore spots on the hoof. It could also be benign hoof rot which often only presents as lameness. You don't need hooves to be terribly long to get hoof rot or scald. If the goats have been walking around in any kind of muck they need a cleanout between the hoof walls and between the claws. Have you checked between the claws? Hoof rot can often grow from the inside out. My advice would be to trim very well and see of any gunk has gotten up inside the walls and between the claws (that's where moisture can trap the bad stuff). I give a simple bleach solution to the hooves. I had two goats limping this spring which was wet and I keep up on hooves. After getting out all the mud and fecal material plus a good trimming, and applying a few days of bleach, plus drier weather they are recovering nicely. Of course, if it's a bit more serious I too would recommend some antibiotic treatment as was stated.


----------



## huntingnappanee (Mar 23, 2005)

One of my goats was limping and had a sore developing between her hooves. I used a solution of cooper sulfate in water and soaked her foot in it for 10 mins.. I did this once a day for two days and now she is all better. The hardest part is holding her leg in the bucket. I should not get foot rot either because by the time I was done I had it all over me.


----------

